# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area)  إنفوجرافيك يشرح واجهة وخلفية وداخل الهاتف القابل للطي Galaxy Fold

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] إستغرقت عملية تطوير الهاتف القابل للطي Galaxy Fold سنوات، فهو جهاز  معقد للغاية. وبفضل التصميم غير المعتاد، فإن قراءة المواصفات الموجودة على  الطاولة ليست أفضل طريقة لوصف الهاتف. على سبيل المثال، هناك كاميرتان  أماميتان منفصلتان.يقوم الرسم التوضيحي أدناه بعمل قوي لوصف ميزات الهاتف Galaxy Fold  عندما يكون مطويًا وعندما يكون ممدًا. عندما يكون مطويًا، يبلغ سمك الهاتف  17 ملمتر في الجهة حيث يتواجد المفصل و15.5 ملمتر في الطرف الآخر. ومع ذلك،  يحدث السحر عندما تفتح الهاتف Galaxy Fold، فعندما تقوم بذلك، فأنت تحصل  على شاشة Dynamic AMOLED بقطر 7.3 إنش مع دعم تقنية +HDR10 مع العلم بأنه  يمكن فتح ما يصل إلى ثلاث تطبيقات على هذه الشاشة في نفس الوقت.هذا ليس كل شيء، فالهاتف Galaxy Fold يدعم تكنولوجيا 4G و eSIM كما أنه  يضم منفذًا للشريحة NanoSIM، فضلا عن مستشعر بصمات الأصابع، والعديد من  التقنيات الأخرى. وعلاوة على ذلك، فالهاتف Galaxy Fold يتيح لك إلتقاط صور  رائعة جدًا، فهو يضم نفس الكاميرا الخلفية الثلاثية المستخدمة في الهاتف  +Galaxy S10.الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

